# 189 visa granted: what happens next?



## h9uest (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi all:

I got my 189 visa recently and I'm planning to visit Australia for the first time soon.
Some questions I've got:
1, I had a comprehensive health check as part of my application for 189 - do I still need an extra health check/report when I land in the country for the first time? I asked this because I saw a reminder of "visa and health report" on my electronic plane ticket; just to double check with someone who has gone through the process recently. I'm a Chinese citizen and will enter Australia from China.
2, I understand Australia has a label-free visa system. But will they give me at least something like a national id when I land? Otherwise it'd be quite difficult to imagine how the Australian Border Control and I can manage my id status. Could someone kindly spoil the landing/registration process? Specifically, what will they give me in the package when I land if there is one; how long does the process take? What important things do I want to do after I leave the airport(e.g. enrol in medicare? etc)
3, Anything you find useful 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

h9uest said:


> Hi all:
> 
> I got my 189 visa recently and I'm planning to visit Australia for the first time soon.
> Some questions I've got:
> ...


1) Since I have not made my first entry, I am not sure about this question. Hope someone would reply to your question.

2) I have collected the following information. It would be useful for you.

__________________________________________

To start the list of we have noted a number of tasks to do below:

Ensure that your documentation is in order

---------------------------------------------

Apply for Tax File Number

---------------------------------------------

Activate bank account

To open a bank account in Australia you need to present sufficient identity documents for verification of your identity.

If you are not an Australian resident or citizen and you would like to open an Australian bank account when you arrive in Australia, whether joint or single, then in the first six weeks after you arrive you can open a bank account if you present only your passport as ID.

After these six weeks, the banks will no longer accept your passport alone as ID, and will require a whole manner of other documents, such as bills that have your address, bank cards from other approved banks, driver's licence with address, etc.

So after six weeks it becomes a lot harder to open a bank account in Australia!

This is documented on immi.gov.au

-------------------------------------------

Driving License

Overseas Driving Licence, if it is 3 years old then will be helpful to fast track the process of getting full driving license.

Transfer driving licence

http://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/Home/Licensing/NewResidentsVisitors/OverseasDriversLicences.htm

-------------------------------------------

Go to Medicare. (you can only apply 7-10 days after arrival). You will be given a small slip, this will do until your Medicare card comes though. Also when applying ask about Medicare Safety Net and apply for that too http://www.medicareaustralia.gov.au...-24-how-does-the-medicare-safety-net-work.pdf
http://www.medicareaustralia.gov.au...-24-how-does-the-medicare-safety-net-work.pdf

Register with Centrelink: Centrelink are the government agency who deal with jobseeking and social security payments. They will be able to help you looking for work, getting your skills achieved external to Aus recognised, and seeking suitable training courses.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

h9uest said:


> Hi all:
> 
> I got my 189 visa recently and I'm planning to visit Australia for the first time soon.
> Some questions I've got:
> ...


1. Am not sure what you mean by "visa and health report on electronic plane ticket". You have been granted your visa since IMMI came to the conclusion (based on your health check report) that you meet their medical requirements. The airline ticket you have purchased has nothing to do with IMMI or your visa. Check with the airline why they want a health report?

2. All you need is your VEVO (Visa Entitlement Verification Online) number, this uniquely identifies you and your visa status. You may want to carry a printout of the Visa grant letter when you fly to Australia, this is more than sufficient. If you still want to play safer, you can visit an Australian embassy and get a visa stamp on your passport.


----------



## Kuciwawa (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi guys, I've just got my visa granted but not rushing to relocate within this year. What do you suggest that I do during my trip to validate the visa (initial entry)? 

Other question is, when I have registered for TFN, does it mean that I have to start paying Australian tax for my earning overseas? (I'm working overseas now). Many thanks....


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

No health report is required for landing. You have already completed the process once before the grant. 

No PR card will be given like Canada or the US. Your passport number is linked to the online VEVO system and the immigration officer can validate it at the port of entry.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Please advise the details post grant thread for 189 VISA. Thank You


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

kevinishining said:


> No health report is required for landing. You have already completed the process once before the grant.
> 
> No PR card will be given like Canada or the US. Your passport number is linked to the online VEVO system and the immigration officer can validate it at the port of entry.


What is we need to change the passport due to expiry/some other reason?


----------



## mths (Oct 23, 2018)

Kuciwawa said:


> Other question is, when I have registered for TFN, does it mean that I have to start paying Australian tax for my earning overseas? (I'm working overseas now). Many thanks....


You're only required to start paying taxes in Australia when you become a tax resident there. Typically that can be considered the day you enter the country with the intention of staying there. Aka when you're moving there.

Beware when you become a tax resident in Australia, you're obligated to pay Australian taxes on *all* your earnings, including e.g. capital gain on stocks you keep in an account in your current country of residence.

Also beware you may still have tax obligations in the country you're leaving, after you've left.

Tax law is confusing, depending on your situation it could be worth reading up on how it works, especially when moving from one country to another.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Kuciwawa said:


> Hi guys, I've just got my visa granted but not rushing to relocate within this year. What do you suggest that I do during my trip to validate the visa (initial entry)?


Nothing really. Just enjoy your vacation.


Kuciwawa said:


> Other question is, when I have registered for TFN, does it mean that I have to start paying Australian tax for my earning overseas? (I'm working overseas now). Many thanks....


You don't have to pay taxes until you become a resident. See: *Residency tests for tax purposes*. It can take 2 to 3 weeks to get your TFN and you can apply for it only when onshore. I would not recommend applying for TFN when on a validation trip. You really need the TFN when you start working here. Moreover, unlike Indian PAN, it is not a photo ID- you just get a letter with a number.
If you will be here this long (i.e. 3+ weeks), consider getting the driving license instead because the DKT can be booked online before you arrive and the entire DL process therefore is manageable in 3 to 4 weeks time.



aussiedesi said:


> What is we need to change the passport due to expiry/some other reason?


Login to your immiAccount, into your PR visa application, and update the new passport number.


----------

